# Best C-Band receiver for 10' Winegard dish



## viperware (May 14, 2009)

Hello, I am new to C-Band. I live in the L.A. area and have a 10' Winegard dish that came with the house. I am not sure what I need to receive FTA signals. I live in an area that does not receive ATSC television broadcasts so I would primarily like to try to get network feeds. Here are some pictures of the setup. I am not sure about the details on the actuator other than it was made by HTS. Any model info on the unit has faded away. There are 3 coax wires coming from the LNB and one coming from the actuator. I have the receiver that was left with the dish but it is analog and can likely no longer receive stations. It also didn't power up when I tested it. Before I waste my time cracking it open, I thought I should get some advice on some alternate receivers. I have a viewsat PVR 7000 that I never used from years ago. Will that receiver be able to move the actuator? I'm kind of lost on what hooks up where on the receiver side. As you can see in the photos, there is only 1 coax input on the receiver. Hopefully someone here can give me some advice on what I should do first to test this gear. Thanks! Here are the photos of the equipment.

Edit: Upon second inspection, the iQ Prism receiver does power up but obviously only shows white noise on the output with nothing connected. I don't have a remote for the receiver so my only options are East and West. I hear a relay clicking when I push those buttons so I assume it would still move the actuator between two different positions. Maybe I can try to use a universal remote to get to the menu and just try each of the cables one by one.


----------



## grcooperjr (Mar 19, 2008)

Wel.... I have a deal for ya....

I have a chaparral monterey 95 I use to use before I took my C/Ku system down. If you want it it's free just pay the shipping. Comes with 2 remotes


----------

